# Seiko SBCM023



## UNDERDOG68 (Mar 28, 2011)

My new baby. Purchased from Seiya. Great watch. Great retailer.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

*Congratulations and welcome to the club!*



UNDERDOG68 said:


> My new baby. Purchased from Seiya. Great watch. Great retailer.


Congratulations and welcome to the club! :-!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got mine too...very nice !


Seiko 023Perpetual wrist view and extra space 001 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Does the bezel protects the crystal from direct contact in this model?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

flori78 said:


> Does the bezel protects the crystal from direct contact in this model?


I would say, YES. The crystal lies flat and does not rise above the bezel line. So, most knocks/dings would be taken by the bezel edge.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am strongly tempted to buy this watch for weekend use.


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn you, 

I so tempted to get this one instead of the tuna can...


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Big Congrats!|>

This little JDM has got to be just about the best VFM HEQ out there!!
Perpetual calendar and 8 yr batt...its a no brainer...how can you possibly go wrong?

Good looks and modest dimensions just add to the appeal IMHO.

My only concern is if i got one and my wife saw it...well,.... Game Over!
It would suddenly migrate to her side of the dressing table o| he he!! :-d

:-!


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

everose said:


> My only concern is if i got one and my wife saw it...well,.... Game Over!
> It would suddenly migrate to her side of the dressing table o| he he!! :-d:-!


Simple solution, buy two


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

That should work.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Is this HEQ movement thermocompensated?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

flori78 said:


> Is this HEQ movement thermocompensated?


Unfortunately, no. But, like the Precisionist and the Autoquartz, it is more accurate than your average bear


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

@Eeeb

. My concern is if this watch will be impacted by a temperature around -2 till 2 grade Celsius and stop at a certain point...


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

flori78 said:


> @Eeeb
> 
> . My concern is if this watch will be impacted by a temperature around -2 till 2 grade Celsius and stop at a certain point...


The 'operational temperature range' I believe is -10C to +60C. Also watches that have DIVER or SCUBA written on them are ISO 6425 divers!


----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 14, 2007)

I got one, one year ago, and it is still exactly at the same second than atomic clock  What else ?


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

I had one and it is a cool watch but kind of on the dressy side. my only issue with it was the size, since it wore like a 38mm. good looking watch though.


----------



## UNDERDOG68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm... I would agree with T. Wong insofar as the crystal is relatively flat to the bezel (if only ever so slightly recessed), but I've read how some folks have abused the Hardlex crystal and not come away with a scratch. 

For me, I'm not too worried about a scratch here or there. I'll just have to let you know after a year or two. 

For me, a dive watch with a little damage here and there adds to the character. Probably an interesting story about how it got there. On some of my watches I remember specifically when/where/how I did the damage and the whole story behind it (am I an WIS yet?). My jeweler never seems impressed though as he tries to buff out what he can, telling me that he'll undoubtedly see me again later. 

I would add this though: The bezel is monsterous on this watch (in terms of width). If you've cleared an object with the case, then somehow clipped the bezel on the way up, there's little chance the crystal would see any damage. Otherwise, a straight shot on the crystal is gonna do the damage it was gonna do (bezel or not).


----------



## UNDERDOG68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry buddy


----------



## UNDERDOG68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Luckily my wife has no interest in watches in general (never mind this one in particular). She thinks it funny that I spend as much time as I do ogling watches. But then again, I'm amused by some of her hobbies too. (Good thing our marriage was/is not based on our mutual interest in hobbies).

I understand that some unfortunate guys have to go on a scavenger hunt for their watches on occassion. I'm glad I won't have that same problem. Of course, I could always be surprised. And that would just be fine (I suppose).


----------



## UNDERDOG68 (Mar 28, 2011)

I can tell you this didn't lose any time in the Bahamian sun (87 F, but seemed MUCH hotter). I guess it had about 26 degrees to go before it specced-out. 

Conversely, I'm more interested/concerned about the other end of the temperature scale when it comes to this winter (here in Vermont). If I've calculated correctly, -14 C is about 14 degrees Farenheit. This watch will likely see -10 F on a fairly regular basis in Jan/Feb. I'll let you know whether or not it grossly affected the watch (in terms of accuracy - at least to within a subjective second or two, but that's within normal spec too). I'm not too interested in getting into microsecond accuracy tests. (The OP already referred to the lack of "thermocompensation" as it relates to accuracy, so I'll expect some deviation).


----------



## UNDERDOG68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

UNDERDOG68 said:


> ... This watch will likely see -10 F on a fairly regular basis in Jan/Feb. I'll let you know whether or not it grossly affected the watch (in terms of accuracy - at least to within a subjective second or two, but that's within normal spec too)....


So you wear your watches on the outside of your coat? Because if it's under a sleeve of a coat it won't be getting hit by -10 degree weather...


----------



## UNDERDOG68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Very true, very true.



apnk said:


> So you wear your watches on the outside of your coat? Because if it's under a sleeve of a coat it won't be getting hit by -10 degree weather...


----------



## lazeefrog (Nov 2, 2010)

I have had mine for 1.5 years and now have a few scratches in the crystal. I've been unfortunate to bash it on the corners of granite countertops a couple of times.
Apart from a Timex that I use for travelling and rough use this is the only watch that I own so it sees a lot of wrist time.
Minor thread hijack - but this may also help the OP down the line: anyone know where to source a new crystal/crystal gasket and caseback gasket for this watch?


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

lazeefrog said:


> I have had mine for 1.5 years and now have a few scratches in the crystal. I've been unfortunate to bash it on the corners of granite countertops a couple of times.
> Apart from a Timex that I use for travelling and rough use this is the only watch that I own so it sees a lot of wrist time.
> Minor thread hijack - but this may also help the OP down the line: anyone know where to source a new crystal/crystal gasket and caseback gasket for this watch?


You don't say where you are in the world, but you could try your local Seiko service centre - or if they decline to assist given that this model is JDM only, you could try Seyia or Katsu to see if they would oblige, which may necessitate returning the watch to Japan. Final option may be to try some of the well know Seiko modders.

I've had mine only for a couple of days and I'm thoroughly enjoying everything about it.


----------



## redhead (Dec 23, 2006)

Very nice. Here is a pic of mine... purchased from Higuchi back in 2009. I am still very pleased with it.


----------



## serdal22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Fantastic timepieces, gorgeous fotos! Thanks a lot for sharing the fotos with us. 

A question: In case if the accuracy is not as you wish or expect, can these SBCM023 timepieces be regulated? Do they have regulating ports? 

Very Best Regards . . .

Serdal


----------



## joseff (Jun 12, 2010)

Most SBCM pics I see are on the bracelet, so here's mine:


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Apparently this model has now been discontinued - there are very few left around - lots of interested TZ-UK members are running around trying to find one. Looks like it will be a future classic (probably very quickly).

Glad I got mine last year - here on Seiko style (not OEM) rubber:


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess I should be lucky since I bought one of the last pieces.


----------



## Toronto Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

flori78 said:


> I guess I should be lucky since I bought one of the last pieces.


Yeah, mine just arrived from Chino, nice $60 hit from our friends at Customs, but I really like the watch. Just like my other 8F, the second hand hits those markers dead-on, and the perpetual calendar is a nice touch. Now to see what it looks like on vintage leather!


----------



## teslakite (May 18, 2011)

Toronto Pete said:


> Yeah, mine just arrived from Chino, nice $60 hit from our friends at Customs, but I really like the watch. Just like my other 8F, the second hand hits those markers dead-on, and the perpetual calendar is a nice touch. Now to see what it looks like on vintage leather!


Yes! Please do post those photos! 
I bought one from Katsuhisa Higuchi-san 2 days ago and I still await its arrival! For those interested out there, I think he recently sourced an extra couple somewhere and he claims them to be the last of the last- be quick guys! I plan to wear my SBCM023 on some sort of vintage leather-ish material too, hope those photos of yours will give me some inspiration!


----------



## Moonshine (May 20, 2011)

teslakite said:


> Yes! Please do post those photos!
> I bought one from Katsuhisa Higuchi-san 2 days ago and I still await its arrival! For those interested out there, I think he recently sourced an extra couple somewhere and he claims them to be the last of the last- be quick guys!


I think you may have gotten the last one. As of this morning he's out. :-(


----------



## Toronto Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

teslakite said:


> Yes! Please do post those photos!
> I bought one from Katsuhisa Higuchi-san 2 days ago and I still await its arrival! For those interested out there, I think he recently sourced an extra couple somewhere and he claims them to be the last of the last- be quick guys! I plan to wear my SBCM023 on some sort of vintage leather-ish material too, hope those photos of yours will give me some inspiration!


Oh, I have my Tuna on leather...and it looks a whole lot better than this photo (oxblood colour seems to be washed out here). For the 023 pics I'll have to wait 'til Panatime's package arrives - I shoehorned a 24/24 into the Tuna's 22mm lugs, but my only 22mm leather is still on its way.


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Toronto Pete said:


> Oh, I have my Tuna on leather...and it looks a whole lot better than this photo (oxblood colour seems to be washed out here). For the 023 pics I'll have to wait 'til Panatime's package arrives - I shoehorned a 24/24 into the Tuna's 22mm lugs, but my only 22mm leather is still on its way.


Always nice to see a Tuna


----------



## kknight (Sep 25, 2010)

I am glad I pulled the trigger when I had the chance. I love this watch. I would love to source a few spare parts just to have on hand (crystal bezel ring)


----------



## h2oflyer (Oct 3, 2009)

I've had mine since Nov and absolutely love it ! Rate is approx. - 0.8 sec since DST change(depends on on/off wrist measurement) which translates to about -4/5 spy accuracy which is what webvan posted. I don't think I can ever go back to watches without perpetual calendar and really bright long lasting lume. Wears extremely well and is not a "cool" oversized wrist statement. The fact it is an ISO diver is what makes the SBCM a tool watch.

Walter


----------



## teslakite (May 18, 2011)

h2oflyer said:


> I've had mine since Nov and absolutely love it ! Rate is approx. - 0.8 sec since DST change(depends on on/off wrist measurement) which translates to about -4/5 spy accuracy which is what webvan posted. I don't think I can ever go back to watches without perpetual calendar and really bright long lasting lume. Wears extremely well and is not a "cool" oversized wrist statement. The fact it is an ISO diver is what makes the SBCM a tool watch.
> 
> Walter


How do you find the hardlex crystal- is it good enough to hold off small scratches with daily use? And can I also ask how many hours a day does the watch spend on your wrist in order to achieve -4/5 spy? Cheers!


----------



## h2oflyer (Oct 3, 2009)

Crystal is well protected by bezel for light scuffs against flat surfaces......but will probably suffer with direct impact. I have my first tiny scratches on the clasp from wearing it on my boat.
My on wrist time is approx. 24-30 hrs on weekends with one or two 4 hr evening wear during the week. Quit wearing it in the shower as soap and shampoo gum up the rotating bezel. I dip the watch in shower soap scum remover to free it up. No worries as I have cleaned the SBCM023 with kerosene to remove paint overspray. Didn't think about the painted bezel until after, but it survived!

It's a real watch........use it.

Walter


----------



## Hadock (Mar 9, 2010)

joseff said:


> Most SBCM pics I see are on the bracelet, so here's mine:


Joseff, how did you modified the case?
I like very much that black colour


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

flori78 said:


> Is this HEQ movement thermocompensated?


 Thermocompensation is just a gimmick IMO, it really shouldn't make much difference if you are wearing it as you will stay a pretty stable body temp. I have had a Breitling Quartz2 and it was good, very accurate but no more accurate than say my Omega 2264 which was bang on time as well.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

peeledmouse said:


> Thermocompensation is just a gimmick IMO, it really shouldn't make much difference if you are wearing it as you will stay a pretty stable body temp. I have had a Breitling Quartz2 and it was good, very accurate but no more accurate than say my Omega 2264 which was bang on time as well.


The definition of 'accurate' can be quite ... variable ... note that 20 s/y (which is generally the guaranteed performance in HEQ models) represents on a great and very lucky non-TC quartz worn as a 'daily beater' the (correctly measured, not 'just guessed') rate difference from summer to winter and is probably a lot less than the change you will see if you leave a temperate region and become either a polar or a tropical explorer :-d


----------



## Hans Moleman (Sep 24, 2007)

peeledmouse said:


> Thermocompensation is just a gimmick IMO, it really shouldn't make much difference if you are wearing it as you will stay a pretty stable body temp. I have had a Breitling Quartz2 and it was good, very accurate but no more accurate than say my Omega 2264 which was bang on time as well.


Depends how you define 'much'.


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

in this instance i would define 'much' as maybe 2-3 seconds per year. The Bling has thermocompensation and a certified chronometre with a tolerance of +-15secs per year. The 2264 was running at about +1 per month so in theory was running more accurate and that didn't have TC or COSC - just a damned fine HEQ movement.

Hence the reason for me not thinking much about TC, but as stated if i was to go into a very extreme hot or cold environment then maybe just maybe one might see an emerging difference, but for general wear in 'normal' temp ranges the TC is just a gimmick. If it was that cold though i'd stay in:-d


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

peeledmouse said:


> in this instance i would define 'much' as maybe 2-3 seconds per year. The Bling has thermocompensation and a certified chronometre with a tolerance of +-15secs per year. The 2264 was running at about +1 per month so in theory was running more accurate and that didn't have TC or COSC - just a damned fine HEQ movement.
> ...


As I already suggested above - even only moving for a few months from the North end of US to the South one (or the other way around) would make that +1s/month become something quite very different ...


----------



## South Pender (Jul 2, 2008)

peeledmouse said:


> in this instance i would define 'much' as maybe 2-3 seconds per year. The Bling has thermocompensation and a certified chronometre with a tolerance of +-15secs per year. The 2264 was running at about +1 per month so in theory was running more accurate and that didn't have TC or COSC - just a damned fine HEQ movement.
> 
> Hence the reason for me not thinking much about TC, but as stated if i was to go into a very extreme hot or cold environment then maybe just maybe one might see an emerging difference, but for general wear in 'normal' temp ranges the TC is just a gimmick. If it was that cold though i'd stay in:-d


It sounds as though you are comparing _one_ non-TC watch with the whole class of TC HEQ quartz movements when you say that "thermocompensation is just a gimmick...." It's not that unusual to find an exceptional non-TC movement that was calibrated in a way that gives excellent accuracy when worn according to the pattern of a particular owner. You can be lucky, and, as long as you wear the watch in the same temperature conditions, it might continue to produce good accuracy. This is the exception, however. Evidence from one exceptional non-TC watch in no way casts doubt on the performance of many TC watches over a range of temperature conditions, and that range doesn't have to be anywhere as extreme as polar to tropical temperatures. In many ways, your observation represents a sample-size problem. You have reported on the performance of one non-TC watch. We have evidence from dozens of TC watches--their average accuracy over a range of temperatures--and this average is far, far lower (that is, the average deviation from exact atomic time) than what the corresponding average deviation from exact time would be across a large sample of non-TC watches, even if your sample of the latter consisted of only well-respected brands like Omega.


----------



## chromehead (Jun 24, 2008)

got it last october. fits my small wrist perfectly

am still hunting for suitable rubber so i could swim with it. seiko rubbers are kinda long but other rubbers generally couldn't fit the fat bars. didn't want to kill the lug holes prematurely with ill fitting bars or rip a 50 bucks natural rubber by squeezing them through. :-(

right on about the bezel, i've knocked the watch face every now and then but so far no scratches on the slightly recessed crystal. all the blunt is taken by the bezel


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

chromehead said:


> View attachment 471431
> 
> 
> got it last october. fits my small wrist perfectly
> ...


They are indeed super watches. May I suggest you have a look at the TimeFactors rubber straps, particularly the retro, which is popular amongst many dive watch fans worldwide, for its comfort and flexibility. I tried the Seiko Z20 but could never get used to it, so most of the time stick to the Seiko bracelet the watch comes with.


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

You're correct, I am just comparing one TC movement, as I stated it is my opinion and my experience however limited it is in the ownership of TC watches. 
I understand what you are saying and accept your explanation and experience of TC watches being more accurate in a larger sample size. I still don't get the point though, if you are wearing your watch against a pretty stable temp ie:your body then it really shouldn't make much difference to the accuracy, and if it was that cold then I don't think I would be arsed that my watch was 0.5 seconds out or whatever. 
Thanks for putting me right though, knowledge is power or a pain!!!
Its all academic to me now though as I don't have either of them, just my Seiko 7548 running about-24 secs per year and my omega seamaster running at +0.5 per day.


----------



## Lighthouse (May 30, 2011)

I bought my SBCM023 watch from Katsu/higuchi and are still very happy with it.
Here, with an MM300 strap.


----------



## h2oflyer (Oct 3, 2009)

I am wearing my SBCM023 a lot more in hotter weather. Wear pattern is not 14/10, but more like 10 days continuous alternating with about 50/60 hours per week. Swimming and snorkeling in average 65/70F water for a couple of hours each week. Rate is - 3.4 sec. since DST change which is - 8.0 spy. VERY pleased with accuracy.

Icing on the cake would be to see the rate drift back to around -3/4 spy in the fall with cooler temps and less wearing.

Walter


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I wear my watches 24 / 7, regardless auto or quartz. I have been observing my SBCM023's accuracy for the last 3 months, and it is dead on. - / + 0 second deviation! It always amazes me each time I look at that fantastic dial!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## B3lly (Jun 25, 2011)

Had my SBCM023 for a couple of months now and it averages 3 or four hours on a bike, a couple of kms in the pool, a couple of 5 km runs and a surf every week. It goes straight from that stuff to wearing with a suit and hasn't skipped a second yet (as far as I can tell).


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Moonshine said:


> I think you may have gotten the last one. As of this morning he's out. :-(


Interesting comment from Higuchi san 3 months ago. Knowing how hard it is to find the 023 even in Japan, I googled the Japan Seiko auction and only 1 showed up. I bought it outright. Then a few days later I noticed the same seller had posted another (!) for bids/sale. Had the wife email the seller asking how many he/she had in stock. The reply was that the seller was buying the last 3 from Seiko distributor! Hmmmm..I thought. Should I buy all 3! haha! Decided against it and will expect my one (kit included) tomorrow!

I had one but sold it some months ago. What I do remember when I strapped it on was how weighty it was for a midsize watch. Kinda miss that feeling  It is a rare midsized Seiko diver watch in their lineup.


----------



## kinget12 (May 3, 2011)

Does Seiko use the movement in the SBCM023 in any other watches? Are there any other divers in the price range with similiar accurancy?


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

Does Seiko makes a dresswatch with the same caliber/movement ?


----------



## Haqnut (Nov 13, 2006)

T. Wong said:


> I would say, YES. The crystal lies flat and does not rise above the bezel line. So, most knocks/dings would be taken by the bezel edge.


 Having owned one for five years, I must say that my crystal has sustained a few small scratches despite the raised outer edge of the bezel.



Frenchyled said:


> I got one, one year ago, and it is still exactly at the same second than atomic clock  What else ?


I have just seen this article.

BBC News - UK's atomic clock 'is world's most accurate'

It quotes "The clock would lose or gain less than a second in some 138 million years. " I don't think I'll worry much about a few seconds a year again!!



redhead said:


> Very nice. Here is a pic of mine... purchased from Higuchi back in 2009. I am still very pleased with it.


Congratulations on a good photo that shows the detail of the crystal very well!



joseff said:


> Most SBCM pics I see are on the bracelet, so here's mine:


 Interesting set up. Can you tell us what coating it is, who did it, cost etc?


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, is there a bracelet om the market with curved solid end links? (Wjean, Harold...)


----------



## mususk266 (Jul 4, 2010)

and this is mine:

Seiko Prospex - SBCM023.avi - YouTube

and some pictures:

View attachment 1004818
View attachment 1004819
View attachment 1004820
View attachment 1004821


----------

